
Inside the World’s Only Sourdough Library - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/sourdough-library
======
RubberSoul
I wouldn't call it the only sourdough library. There is an ongoing effort by
scientists to study sourdough, called The Sourdough Project [0]. They are
collecting samples from around the country.

This is work in progress, but I heard one of the scientists speak recently and
he said the idea that starters differ based on location is not showing up in
the data. Will be interesting to read updates as they learn more.

[0]:
[http://robdunnlab.com/projects/sourdough/](http://robdunnlab.com/projects/sourdough/)

